
Ask HN: Why can't I comment on this? - pards
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17100309 appeared on the front page of HN but it has no comments, nor any option to comment.<p>Why is that?
======
sp332
Sometimes HN runs hiring ads from Y Combinator-funded startups. They are on
the front page for a set amount of time and cannot be voted or commented on.
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

~~~
organicmultiloc
Why can't users comment on ads? I can see obvious reasons why corporate
partners buying the ads would want to disable comments, but is it actually
good for the site?

HN is one of the few places where there is honest discourse calling out much
of the bullshit in startup culture, seems odd to limit the most compelling
aspect of this community.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Bear in mind, HN is a service of YC that, to my knowledge, generates
effectively zero revenue. The rare YC text line ad is a more than fair
compromise for this, and one would argue "HN is able to exist" is "good for
the site".

If you want to talk trash about a YC startup, go ahead and make your own
submission, the HN mods are pretty fair with how they moderate user
submissions.

~~~
sp332
Right, and YC companies always have the option of making a normal post if they
want to.

------
rajacombinator
Comments on those kind of posts would quickly devolve into product hunt style
sycophantry/astroturfing, or hn style caustic nihilism. Better off skipping
them.

